# Moratorium on CT/TR debates is lifted



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 6, 2009)

I think we've had a sufficient break from this.

Remember this please: http://www.puritanboard.com/f58/exc...s-individuals-helping-us-moderate-both-41951/


----------



## larryjf (Jan 6, 2009)

I didn't even know that there was a Moratorium on CT/TR debates .


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 6, 2009)

larryjf said:


> I didn't even know that there was a Moratorium on CT/TR debates .



It's not always easy to pass word to everybody.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess I'm a bit ignorant. What is meant by CT/TR?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 6, 2009)

Tripel said:


> I guess I'm a bit ignorant. What is meant by CT/TR?



CT = Critical Text
TR = Textus Receptus (Received Text)

Basically it's a debate about which manuscript tradition is superior. The CT is the underlying text type behind modern translations like the NIV, NASB, and ESV. The TR is the text type behind the KJV.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Marrow Man. I'm aware of the debate, but was not familiar with the abbreviations.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 6, 2009)

That's ok; the first time I saw CT, the first thing I assumed was that someone was being a smart aleck and saying "Corrupt Text." Later, I figured out what was being said!


----------



## Herald (Jan 6, 2009)

How about a CTR (Critical Textus Receptecus)? Combine the best of both!

*ducks while both camps through stinking fruit and vegetables*


----------



## Jan Ziska (Jan 22, 2009)

Can someone briefly outline the argument from both sides in layman's terms?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 22, 2009)

Jan Ziska said:


> Can someone briefly outline the argument from both sides in layman's terms?



Do a search and you'll find more than what you want.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 22, 2009)

Herald said:


> How about a CTR (Critical Textus Receptecus)? Combine the best of both!
> 
> *ducks while both camps through stinking fruit and vegetables*



I thought this was called Hayagriva some time ago.


----------



## GTMOPC (Jan 24, 2009)

Herald said:


> How about a CTR (Critical Textus Receptecus)? Combine the best of both!
> 
> *ducks while both camps through stinking fruit and vegetables*



That's funny. But you have my vote.


----------

